
U.S. demands iMessage backdoor in secret court - zmanian
http://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-in-refusing-backdoor-access-to-data-faces-huge-fines/
======
doctorshady
This article is from five months ago. Was there ever any follow-up to this?

------
justinclift
Shouldn't this have "(2015)" in the title?

